
Mark Shuttleworth is not selling Canonical or Ubuntu – yet - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-is-not-selling-canonical-or-ubuntu-yet/
======
swebs
>Actually, the question most of us wanted him to answer is: "After IBM paid a
cool $43-billion would he consider selling Canonical?" ... Shuttleworth said,
"No, I value my independence."

Seems pretty cut and dry to me. The rest of the article was just speculation
probably just to get more clicks.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Indeed, with this in mind I don't understand the justification for the "yet"
part of the title. Good clickbait I guess.

------
aritmo
Does not make a sense to sell yet. It is now the biggest independent
distribution in all categories. The more mature the market becomes, the
biggest the value for Canonical.

~~~
johnchristopher
Which market ? The consumer linux desktop ? :/

~~~
joefourier
For servers, I believe Ubuntu surpassed Debian in popularity recently and is
now the most popular distro for both desktop and servers. It's certainly the
default option for many cloud hosting companies.

~~~
eadmund
> For servers, I believe Ubuntu surpassed Debian in popularity recently

You're probably correct, but _man_ is that a sign of our industry's
immaturity. Debian is a _stable_ and _free_ platform on which to build a
product. Ubuntu is a fine end-user distro, but it is neither as stable nor as
free as Debian.

~~~
baldfat
I am truly sad when OpenSUSE and SUSE isn't in the conversation about
stability and popularity for servers. They have been rock solid give you the
option of a rolling release and paid support if you want it.

------
DeathArrow
He can't sell Canonical unless someone is willing to pay for it.

~~~
cenal
Microsoft does seem like a logical buyer...

~~~
TACIXAT
My bet has always been on Amazon, they have the weird partnership and
integration. Would make sense for their cloud business too.

~~~
rilindo
It would be odd if they do. They seem to pushing all their Linux efforts on
Amazon Linux 2, which is a clone of Red Hat Enterprise 7.

------
jgh
Could they do something like what Aardman Studios did? The company saves up
money to buy out the owner at fair value then puts the shares in a trust and
effectively makes the employees the owners

~~~
ohiovr
Owners of an unprofitable company unfortunately in the case of Canonical.

